# lecture bande annonce impossible sur apple/trailer



## toitoine33 (19 Août 2006)

bonjour

je voullais regarder des bandes annonces sur le site d'apple et lorsque je clique sur une bande annonce j'ai le logo quicktime avec un gros ?

j'ai pourtant dans les preference de quicktime "lire les sequence automatiquement dans le navigateur"
je precise que j'utilise firefox.. .. ..

je ne comprend pas trop

merci de votre aide


----------



## xanadu (19 Août 2006)

Bonjour 
Est ce que tu as vérifié les réglages dans:
Préférences Système/QuickTime > Avancé >Réglages Mime
Est ce que tu as vérifié la présence des fichiers :
QuickTime Plugin.plugin
QuickTime Plugin.webplugin
dans le dossier Internet Plug-Ins dans la bibliothèque de ton mac (pas celle de l'utilisateur)
En fin est ce que tu as installé Flashplayer
Si tout ça est fait je ne vois pas autres choses . A part que la vidéo n'est pas disponible tout simplement
@ +


----------



## toitoine33 (19 Août 2006)

oui j'ai bien tout cela, c'est etrange car avec safari il lit la bande annonce.. .. ..


----------



## xanadu (19 Août 2006)

toitoine33 a dit:
			
		

> oui j'ai bien tout cela, c'est etrange car avec safari il lit la bande annonce.. .. ..


Alors c'est un problème de navigateur et du réglage de ses préférences
Attendre d'autres intervenants
À bientôt


----------



## toitoine33 (19 Août 2006)

xanadu a dit:
			
		

> Alors c'est un problème de navigateur et du réglage de ses préférences
> Attendre d'autres intervenants
> À bientôt




je pense comme toi, disons depuis que firefox s'est mis à jour automatiquement sur sa derniere version, je le trouve plus lent et j'ai ces problemes de video...

je ne vois pas ou regler les options de video dans firefox

est il possible de telecharger des versions anterieurs de firefox?


----------

